# Yale motorcycle tank



## JO BO (Jul 4, 2021)

Do any of you motorcycle Cabers know what year/model this Yale tank comes from?


----------



## dave the wave (Jul 4, 2021)

they made those 1908-1912


----------



## dave the wave (Jul 4, 2021)

if you want to research all the motorcycle stuff use this link:  https://library.si.edu/digital-library/book/bicycling-world-and-motorcycle-review


----------



## JO BO (Jul 4, 2021)

Very nice research site.....so far it looks like 1908 is the only year I have found that particular Yale script.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Jul 6, 2021)

Want to sell it? Dm me, I do a lot with antique motorcycles.


----------



## fortbuehler (Dec 31, 2021)

JO BO said:


> Do any of you motorcycle Cabers know what year/model this Yale tank comes from?
> 
> View attachment 1441209



Hey Jo Bo  , I will give you 2500.00 for the Yale tank if your interested in selling it ? give me a ring ! Thanks Bill 928 266 5823 fortbuehler@gmail.com


----------

